# At what age roughly do puppies sleep through night?



## MrsKav

Hi,
We've had Taffy three weeks now and he's 12 weeks old. I'm not complaining at all, just wondering really how long til pups sleep through night? At present, we go to bed about 10.30pm, he comes to me at 4.30am and i bring him out, then he sleeps til 7.30am. He sleeps in his bed in our bedroom. I know we are really lucky as he has never messed upstairs at all since we've had him...
Thanks,
Claire


----------



## SLB

Louie was sleeping through the night at 12 weeks.. also toilet trained (with the odd exception of an accident) 

But as always - different dogs, different ages.. You can't expect too much from him at 12 weeks.

I would try lengthening the time by 15 minutes.. instead of half 4 see if you can get it to quart to 5 and so on and so forth.. but take it slowly otherwise he will mess in your room.


----------



## doggiepal

He sounds like he's doing well. We got ours at 6 months old and from the start he's slept from about 6.30pm till 7.30 am. I'm not sure if that's common or not. Sometimes we wake him when we're going to bed and he'll get up for a wee then, but more often than not he just can't be bothered getting back up!


----------



## Mama Sass

I think Basil was about 12 weeks old before he went through without having to go for a wee at 3am!

We were surprised that it happened so quickly to be honest - he's only a little terrier and we thought his bladder might be small too but he adjusted really well and now seems to have a cast iron bladder!

It all depends on the dog but as SLB said trying to extend the time gradually might help. Also, a week is a long time in a puppy's life so you never know, he might have sorted by next week all by himself!


----------



## Guest

Hi there,

Reba is 4 months now, and as far as I know (cause I don't leave her sleeping for longer) she can go for 9 hours without needing to go to the toilet/waking us in the night. So if she's down for the night by 10pm, it'll be 7am when she wakes.

I think she has been doing this since she was about 14/15 weeks?

Good luck
Gavs


----------



## Debxan

Monty slept through the night at 15 weeks. He might have done so sooner but every time I heard him stir I leapt out of bed and rushed outside! Anyway I thought that was quite good going.


----------



## MrsKav

Debxan said:


> Monty slept through the night at 15 weeks. He might have done so sooner but every time I heard him stir I leapt out of bed and rushed outside! Anyway I thought that was quite good going.


I do the same! He comes to me every night about 4.30am and i take him out yet when i'm not there and he just sleeps with husband he sleeps right through!


----------



## Cav1

hope I'm not jinxing myself here but Yogi has slept all night through since we got him at 8 wks old


----------



## Kivasmum

MrsKav said:


> when i'm not there and he just sleeps with husband he sleeps right through!


I would be tempted to ignore his attention when he wakes you at 4.30am, if he can go through the night when you arent there then theres no reason he cant when you are there  it may just be that your OH is a heavier sleeper so doesnt hear him so pup just goes back to sleep? Kiva has slept through since being 11 weeks old, and hasnt had an accident in the house since around 9-10 weeks. bladder of steel :thumbup: ha ha when i got Kiva she was very young (not quite 6 weeks old) and i slept on the couch until she had slept through the night for a week, so around 12 weeks old. until she was about 9 weeks old every time i heard her stir i was up! but then eventually i would wait a few extra seconds until i realised that once she had had a wriggle about and got comfy again she went back to sleep  so then i would only get up if i knew she was awake and not just wriggling. And gradually over a couple of weeks she slept and wriggled for longer until she was sleeping from around 11pm - 7am :thumbup: at 11 weeks old.


----------



## Blitz

I have never had a puppy in the bedroom and I have never got up to one. Before crating they used to mess on newspaper till they could hold out. The two in crates slept all night from the day I got them and never needed to do anything during the night.

They are all different and some of my uncrated ones could be 4 months before they actually lasted the night - but no way would I have got up and taken them out.


----------



## MrsKav

By fluke i think after me talking about it, he has slept through the past two nights from 10pm til 7am so fingers crossed!!


----------



## PennyGC

Blitz said:


> I have never had a puppy in the bedroom and I have never got up to one. Before crating they used to mess on newspaper till they could hold out. The two in crates slept all night from the day I got them and never needed to do anything during the night.
> 
> They are all different and some of my uncrated ones could be 4 months before they actually lasted the night - but no way would I have got up and taken them out.


Given a pup's small bladder I personally think it unfair to expect them to hold on all night and should be given the opportunity to do so. Not sure how you would feel as an adult to not be able to go to the loo when you needed to, so how a pup with muscles not yet developed, yet still wanting not to make a mess, feels is pretty obvious. You're lucky the poor crated dogs haven't messed or suffered problems with their bladders. IMO if you have a pup you should get up for their benefit.. I've gone back to sleep when unable to wake them, but that's their choice, I've always had them near and woken up for them when they've needed to go out, for me to do otherwise is simply wrong.


----------



## Hertsgirl

Our puppy is 15 weeks old and if she wakes up in the night, we just tell her to get in her bed & she goes back to sleep till 6.30am. If we can get away with not getting up to let her out, we will, it proves she's not desperate as she doesn't pee in the house


----------



## hutch6

I used to have issues with this but I found a few drops of chloroform on the pillow helps immensely. 


My dog would be barking, howling, scratching and carrying on all night but after I discovered this little trick I don't hear a thing, not even the smoke alarm, my alarm clock, the police breaking down my door to see why my mail is stacking is up so much....


----------



## Shrap

Dino (German Shepherd) was 8 weeks old. I set my alarm for 4am the first couple nights then I slept through the alarm after that and had no accidents. So just left it. He's been able to hold it 10-11 hours as long as I can remember lol. I try not to let him go more than 9 though.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil

At four months now Little Lion sleeps from about 8pm through to about 6am when the house stirs. The point about the pup's bladder/intestines is on the mark and we balance the meal distribution during the day so that the evening meal is the smallest. 

There has only been a few accidents and I believe that they have happened shortly before a family member appeared as if it was prompted by excitement, as in a stress wee. 

Thus far this has been the best pup for house training we have had.


----------



## Oenoke

It depends on the pup! The girls were all sleeping through the night at 12 weeks old, but Bertie didn't until he was 8 months old  if I ignored him, I'd come down to a mess everywhere, if I came down he'd just play in the garden and he didn't have to even go too long, my ex didn't used to go to bed until about 1am and would let the dogs out then and I got up at about 5:30 am and let them out before going to the stables.


----------



## leashedForLife

pups only acquire a working-sphincter on bladder & bowel At 12-Weeks Age - 
before that, they are on automatic: the pup can choose WHERE to a degree, but not WHEN: if full, they empty.

IOW the pup can choose to void on carpet or the lino, but not "I think that I'll go *now*..." 
the scheduling is not up to the puppy, it's physically triggered by a full bladder or bowel.

I have never asked any pup to sleep thru the night before 15-WO minimum; 
i set the alarm every night for 3-AM, get up & fetch the pup from the crate, carry her/him out, leash the pup 
& set them down, & WAIT for the baby to void; i then praise during, give a treat on the spot, & we go back in. 
Pup is put in the crate, i take off my outdoor clothes & return to bed; 10-mins average elapsed.

i think this small investment is well-worth the payoff: a pup [or dog] who learns ERROR-FREE is great. 
S/he has never ever voided indoors, has not been scolded or smacked for mistakes, is confident about 
voiding on leash [where we can see them void, monitor for health issues, get a sample easily, etc] - 
there are no downsides to ERROR-FREE housetraining, as a maximum of 7 to 8-weeks of 3-AM potty trips 
will pay dividends for a decade or more: the lifetime of that pup.


----------



## rob6852

Both of our westie went all night, they are 1 year part, the 1 year old was 3 months old and we thought we would be up and down all night, nope he went all night, 11.30pm till 5 am is all night though for us


----------



## happysaz133

Mine sleeps through the night now, she is 12 weeks. She goes in her cage about 11pm (willingly as we leave the door open) we shut it at night, and we don't hear a noise until about 8am.


----------



## Legoloon

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but thought it was better than starting a new one.

We started getting up every 2 hours with Oreo, and widened it over the nights. Now we get up once during the night, but twice we haven't. One night DH set his alarm but for the wrong day and it didn't go off. She woke us up at 6am (think she went to bed about 12am), then last night the phone with the alarm on it got buried in clothing and we didn't hear it. Again a clean crate, this time she went from 12am until 7am. 

She's only 8 weeks old, is this usual? We're wondering if we can rely on her to tell us she needs to go. She's brilliant during the day, she runs to the back door and sits until we let her out. 

We don't mind getting up with her, but obviously if we don't need to we'd rather just sleep through.


----------



## Alfiepoo

Alfie was 8 weeks old when we got him, he slept in our bedroom in his own bed. For the first couple of nights he cried through the night and I got up with him every couple of hours to let him out for a wee (we toilet trained outside from day one). After the first week he was loads more settled and only needed to go out once a night. He was dry through the night from about 10/11 weeks but we always have a puppy pad down in the bedroom which he uses on occasions - last night being one of them  he is taken out for a wee before we go to bed about 10.30pm and he's been trained to go on the command 'business', but sometimes he needs one in the night too. He never wakes us up to go outside, he goes on his pad then goes back to sleep.


----------



## Elmo86

Everyone is lucky on here! My pup is almost 12 weeks and still wakes once or twice in night :-( I go to bed at 9.30pm, if he wakes once for a wee he'll wake again at around 5am and not go back to sleep, if he wakes twice he can sleep in till 6am-7am. Maybe I'm doing something wrong? He sleeps in a crate in my bedroom.


----------

